# Erfahrungen mit Aquacomputer AGB aqualis 880ml XT mit Nanobeschichtung



## KingOfKings (7. November 2014)

Ja um es einfach zu machen und wie der Name vom Thread schon sagt wollte ich fragen ob ihr schon mit diesem AGB Gute, Schlechte erfahrungen gemacht habt würdet ihr mir diesen empfehlen ist dieses Borosillikatglas wirklich besser als normales Plexiglas oder macht es keinen unterschied ?


----------



## Tifi (7. November 2014)

Das Aqualis AGB ist sehr gut verarbeitet. Aquacomputer hat hierbei nicht den Fehler gemacht und ein Gewinde in das Glas geschnitten. Der AGB wird mithilfe einer zentrischen Gewindestange zusammengeschraubt. Der Wassersäuleneffekt ist nur für Pumpen geeignet die wenig Förderleistung haben, z.b. die Eheimpumpen. Eine Laing D5 bringt eigentlich jedes Kühlmittel zum schäumen, das ist dann auch nicht wirklich schön. Die 450ml Variante ist 75mm dick, die 800 ml Variante auch. Das hat den Nachteil, das UV nur bei klarem Wasser leuchtet. Die sog. Nanobeschichtung ist meiner Meinung nach nur Geldmacherrei, hab beide Varianten hier... merken tuh ich keinen Unterschied. Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, das Aquacomputer den Aqualis schlecht verpackt. Alle Schrauben und andere harte Gegenstände befinden sich beim ersten Auspacken IM Behälter und dieser ist dann auch noch stark verschraubt. Hier hätte man sich die Verpackung besser überlegen können.
Bedenke bei deiner Auswahl das ein normales AGB 100 ml umfasst, eine Varriante mit 450 ml muss man in zwei Jahren nicht einmal nachfüllen. Ein AGB mit 880ml ist demnach einfach nur das klassische Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen.


----------



## obc26 (7. November 2014)

Eine d5 kannst du auch runter Schrauben hab nämlich eine d5 mit dem beschriebenen agb nano Säuleneffekt da funktioniert alles ganz normal wie es sein soll !!!


----------



## KingOfKings (7. November 2014)

@Tifi Wenn der AGB nur durch diese eine Gewindestange gehalten wird stelle ich mir das ganze nicht als besonders dicht vor. Ist da die Variante mit dem Gewinde im Glas nicht besser und dichter ? Und was hälst du von dem unterschied zwichen Plexiglas und Borosillikatglas ist eines davon besser ? Und was ich auch nicht ganz verstehe wieso muss man eine 450ml variante nur alle 2 Jahre nachfüllen ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. November 2014)

> Wenn der AGB nur durch diese eine Gewindestange gehalten wird stelle ich  mir das ganze nicht als besonders dicht vor. Ist da die Variante mit  dem Gewinde im Glas nicht besser und dichter ?


Die "Gewindestange" verhindert das auseinander rutschen des AGB's. Das ganze wird durch O-Ringe abgedichtet. Bei Gewinden in der Röhre ist das Material schon "geschwächt". Kann also eher zu Rissen und Undichtigkeiten kommen.



> Und was hälst du von dem unterschied zwichen Plexiglas und Borosillikatglas ist eines davon besser ?


Plexiglas ist Kunststoff. Bei Plexiröhren AGB's kann es vorkommen das es Risse gibt, die sehr schnell böse Enden können....
Borosillikatglas ist Echtglas. Stabil und risssicher. Dem Echtglas würde ich defenitiv den Vorrang lassen.



> Und was ich auch nicht ganz verstehe wieso muss man eine 450ml variante nur alle 2 Jahre nachfüllen ?


Durch die Schläuche diffundiert Wasser. Es verdunstet also. Ist zuwenig Wasser im AGB, kann die Pumpe Luft in den Kreislauf pumpen. Dadaurch wird der Kreislauf ineffektiv.

Du musst ja nicht gleich die 880ml Variante nehmen, Es gibt da noch die 100ml, 150ml und die 450ml Variante. Eine Frage des Platzes und der Optik.


----------



## KingOfKings (7. November 2014)

Das heißt man kann sagen das auch die Variante mit Gewindestange sicher und dicht hält ? Noch eine andere frage wenn ich mir die 880ml XT version hole und sagen wir mal einen Durchflusssensor und eine Aquastream XT Ultar Pumpe und diese per Aquabusschnittstelle an einen Aquabusport am Aquaero 6 Pro kann ich dann ein einfaches 3Pin Molex auf ein Pin Molex splitter nehmen geht das ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. November 2014)

> Das heißt man kann sagen das auch die Variante mit Gewindestange sicher und dicht hält ?


Klar, hält sogar länger als ein Gewinde in der Plexiröhre.



> Noch eine andere frage wenn ich mir die 880ml XT version hole und sagen  wir mal einen Durchflusssensor und eine Aquastream XT Ultar Pumpe und  diese per Aquabusschnittstelle an einen Aquabusport am Aquaero 6 Pro  kann ich dann ein einfaches 3Pin Molex auf ein Pin Molex splitter nehmen  geht das ?


Schliess am besten alles per USB an. So haste auf jeden Fall die vollen Funktionen zur Verfügung. Solltest du zu wenig interne USB Ports haben, so kannste die USB Kabel auch parallel anschliessen.


----------



## CSharper (7. November 2014)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Das heißt man kann sagen das auch die Variante mit Gewindestange sicher und dicht hält ? Noch eine andere frage wenn ich mir die 880ml XT version hole und sagen wir mal einen Durchflusssensor und eine Aquastream XT Ultar Pumpe und diese per Aquabusschnittstelle an einen Aquabusport am Aquaero 6 Pro kann ich dann ein einfaches 3Pin Molex auf ein Pin Molex splitter nehmen geht das ?




Ich würd eine Nummer kleiner als 880 ml nehmen den die grosse Variante passt nicht mal in mein Enthoo Primo


----------



## KingOfKings (7. November 2014)

@*KingPiranhas* Wie soll man den die USB Kabel Paralell anschliessen können verstehe ich nicht ? @Nijo44 Passt die 880ml Version ohne probleme in ein Corsair Obsidian 900D ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. November 2014)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> @*KingPiranhas* Wie soll man den die USB Kabel Paralell anschliessen können verstehe ich nicht ?


 In dem man jeweils die gleiche Ader verbindet, genauso wie bei den Y-Adapter für Lüfter.

*EDIT:* Absoluter Blödsinn!!! Korrektur siehe nächste Seite.


----------



## Shoggy (7. November 2014)

Bitte was?! 

Das geht nicht! Da musst du zwingend ein USB-Hub dazwischen haben.


----------



## KingOfKings (7. November 2014)

Gibt es dafür vllt auch schon Fix und Fertige kabel wo man nur noch die Kabel drauf stecken muss ?


----------



## CSharper (7. November 2014)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> @KingPiranhas Wie soll man den die USB Kabel Paralell anschliessen können verstehe ich nicht ? @Nijo44 Passt die 880ml Version ohne probleme in ein Corsair Obsidian 900D ?



Müsstes mal messen bei mir hats nicht gepasst da das PCB der Lightning zu lang ist und in den Weg kommt. Das Enthoo Primo und das 900D sind von den Massen etwa ähnlich.


----------



## KingOfKings (7. November 2014)

@Nijo44 Und die füllstands messung klappt die wirklich so gut oder ist dort eine differenz da ? Könnt ihr mir helfen finde keine USB Y-Kabel


----------



## CSharper (7. November 2014)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> @Nijo44 Und die füllstands messung klappt die wirklich so gut oder ist dort eine differenz da ? Könnt ihr mir helfen finde keine USB Y-Kabel



Hab sie ehrlich gesagt nie genutz oder sogar nicht mal angeschlossen, denn den Füllstand siehst du ja ziemlich gut meiner Meinung nachVorallem hast du ja Bohrungen für Led's.


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. November 2014)

Shoggy schrieb:


> Bitte was?!
> 
> Das geht nicht! Da musst du zwingend ein USB-Hub dazwischen haben.


 SHIT!    Jetzt wo du es sagst. Ein USB Hub muss dazwischen dann kann man 127 Geräte anschliessen. Sorry hab's mit was anderem verwechselt.


----------



## CSharper (7. November 2014)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> SHIT!    Jetzt wo du es sagst. Ein USB Hub muss dazwischen dann kann man 127 Geräte anschliessen. Sorry hab's mit was anderem verwechselt.




Also sowas: 
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/nzxt-iu01-interner-usb-hub-pc-gehaeuse-zubehoer-281057

?


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. November 2014)

ja z.b. sowas.


----------



## Shoggy (7. November 2014)

Ja, das geht.


----------



## KingOfKings (8. November 2014)

Ich hab mir mal jetzt den verlinkten Hub angesehen und wie bitte soll man dort 127 Geräte anschliessen können das geht doch garnicht.


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. November 2014)

Das mit den 127 Geräten ist theoretisch möglich. Dafür müsste der USB Hub 127 Anschlüsse haben. USB Hub ist nicht gleich USB Hub


----------



## KingOfKings (8. November 2014)

Ok das heißt ich kann mit dem Geposteden USB Hub ohne probleme einen Durchflusssensor verwenden eine Aquastram XT Ultra Pumpe und den Füllstand darüber anschliessen das geht also. Aber ich habe auch die möglichkeit über wie gesagt ein einfaches 3Pin auf 1 PinMolex standart lüfterkabel es an einen Aquaero anzuschliessen ja ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. November 2014)

> Aber ich habe auch die möglichkeit über wie gesagt ein einfaches 3Pin  auf 1 PinMolex standart lüfterkabel es an einen Aquaero anzuschliessen  ja ?


Häää? 



> Ok das heißt ich kann mit dem Geposteden USB Hub ohne probleme einen  Durchflusssensor verwenden eine Aquastram XT Ultra Pumpe und den  Füllstand darüber anschliessen das geht also.


Den DFM kannste an die Pumpe oder an das Aquaero anschliessen, spart einen USB Anschluss. Ausser du hast nen USB DFM. Den AGB mit Füllstandmessung per USB verbinden, zumindest einmal für konfiguration. Danach kann man auch das Aquabuskabel nutzen. Es nicht zwingend ein USB Hub nötig, ausser du hast zuwenig interne USB Anschlüsse.


----------



## KingOfKings (8. November 2014)

Ach das heißt das ich vllt jedes Gerät DFM Aquastream XT Ultra und Füllstandsmessung alles einmal per USB anschliesse konfiguriere und dann das USB abklemmen kann und es dann per Aquabuskabel ohne probleme anschliessen kann Ja ? Und es über das aquabuskabel einzustellen das geht nicht ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. November 2014)

Ein Gerät muss auf jeden Fall permanent per USB verbunden werden, wegen der Datenübertragung von DFM und der Füllstandsmessung. Deswegen meine Empfehlung alles was per USB anzuschliessen ist, auch per USB anzuschliessen.


----------



## KingOfKings (8. November 2014)

Gut dann werde ich es so machen alles einmal per USB anschliessen einstellen und nach den einstellungen es per Aquabuskabel anschliessen das geht am einfachsten. Würde das so gehen ?


----------



## KingOfKings (8. November 2014)

Push.


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. November 2014)

probiers aus....


----------

